# Sudwala Chalets is now Silver Crown!



## Gramma5 (Jan 4, 2007)

Just got a message from sudwala owners group at yahoo that sudwala is now Silver Crown according to RCI. Can anyone on Tug confirm this? Do you think this will really affect it's trade value????


----------



## ALNORCPA (Jan 5, 2007)

*Sudwalla-Silver Crwon*

I got the same E Mail today and I checked the Resort Directory at RCI and found that Sudwalla is, indeed, listed as a Silver Crown Resort.

  I don't know when the change occurred-but am glad it did.  I've been reading the annual reports and although, the indication was that Sudwalla was getting better ratings every year, it didn't sound like a jump all the way up to Silver Crown was going to happen very soon.


----------



## guitarlars (Jan 8, 2007)

*Any idea how this will effect trading?*

I'm thinking this will enhance the trade value of Sudwalla, but am wondering if anyone has ever done a comparison of the trade value of a Silver vs. non-rated SA timeshares.

The change in points associated with the change isn't very big, so I'm wondering if this is indicative of the degree of improvement (i.e. not much).

Overall Sudwalla has been a great investment for me even without being Silver Crown, but if the trades improve that would be even better.

Also - Sudwalla is my home resort on RCI - does this mean that the type of trades I am permitted to see are going to change (because of the filter)?

If anyone has any insight it would be welcome. 

Lars


----------



## Aldo (Jan 9, 2007)

It doesn't matter to be personally...since RCI has become so blatant in raiding the trade pool for rentals, I deposit my Sudwala weeks with DAE and have been more than pleased with the exchanges, but nonetheless hearty congratulations are in order to Niky and all the people at Sudwala.


The last Sudwala weeks I deposited with RCI in 2006 were assigned basically ZERO trading power by those jokers, despite those weeks being SA peak weeks.

I'll be watching, being interested to see if this change actually results in Sudwala being given any value by RCI.


----------



## JACKC (Jan 10, 2007)

Aldo said:


> I deposit my Sudwala weeks with DAE and have been more than pleased with the exchanges....



I was under the mistaken impression that DAE and other, smaller independent exchange companies wouldn't take SA's, so I have relied solely on RCI. Could you  elaborate on your DAE experiences? Maybe some examples?

Jack


----------



## Aldo (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had zero problems depositing Sudwala with DAE.

Many many nice trades have been available.  One which we just took was for a cottage in Poitou-Charentes, France, summer 2007.

We plan on visiting New Zealand in summer (their winter) of 2008, DAE should just work fine with that.

Clearly, the way to beat RCI is to vote with your deposits and trades.  DAE is a timeshare exchange company, RCI is a criminal theft enterprise masquerading as a timeshare exchange company.


----------



## Mimi (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Aldo. We sold all our SA weeks due to our deteriorating trade experiences with RCI.  Our other RCI affiliated resorts are either used or deposited with Dial An Exchange or Trading Places. I wish more members would boycott RCI. :annoyed:


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 22, 2007)

Im not a Fan of alot of RCI's practices but I can't complain when it comes to my Sudwala trade power and exchanges to date.
I have owned a peak and a white week for the last 5 years and they both get me the exchanges I want.


----------



## DorotaG (Feb 12, 2007)

Sudwala Lodge (#2944) does not show as a Silver Crown for me in RCI directory    Am I looking in the wrong place? http://www.rci.com/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_resortItemBody&layout=RCIW_layout&rCount=0&i_resort_id=2944&pageTitle=%20Resort&action=resortdir&orgPage=resortdetail


----------



## wgaldred (Feb 23, 2007)

I checked this with Niky at Sudwala.
She says it will have been a mistake.
Last year they missed the cutoff point for Silver Crown by a fraction.
This year so far, the RCI score cards have been meeting the required score for Silver crown so it should just be a matter of time.

Willie


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 23, 2007)

Do you think trade power will increase once it gets the Silver status?  I'm just about to sell my weeks, now I'm wondering if I should hang in there another year.


----------



## Niky (Mar 10, 2007)

*Silver Crown*

NEWSFLASH 		NEWSFLASH 		NEWSFLASH

IT IS NOW OFFICIAL - SUDWALA LODGE HAS MADE THE GRADE!!!

HEREUNDER, AN INFORMAL LETTER FROM THE CHAIRMAN OF THE SUDWALA BOARD DATED 08 MARCH 2007
_________________________________________________________________

Hi Everyone,

I was privileged to be present at the RCI Oscas last night when we - Sudwala Lodge - was presented with the Silver Crown Award.  Niky certainly made sure that they knew how elated she was and she deserved it - a little, just a little "yelp" escaped from her mouth.  Well done Niky.  We set RID/ Silver Crown status as one of our goals and that was achieved.

CONGRATULATIONS to all involved but more specifically Niky and Cameron with their respective teams.  Their hard work and dedication led us to this award.  

One should also not forget the contributions made by Albert Rapp (Sudwalaskraal Hotel Director and fellow Share Block Director) and his team - our sincere thanks to each and every one of them as well.  My other fellow Directors, also need a definite word of thanks as we carry a great responsibility and through each and everyone's input we achieve our goals - and that without a "special levy" - Managed therefore as mentioned before, through dedication and hard work.  Well done guys. 

I am (and I am sure each of you as well) proud to be associated with this resort.

This award will most definitely find a very special place so that everyone can be reminded that we can ......................... and we did !!!
Keep up the good work - remember that different pressures would now be placed upon us all.

To Majeed Sayeed our AE from RCI (SA) - a special word of thanks to you as well - with your guidance new heights would certainly be possible. 

Once again thanks to each and everyone of you. 
Regards
Bertie Le Roux(Chairman of the Board - Sudwala Chalets Share Block Ltd.)
_________________________________________________________________

I would like to add a specific word of thanks to ALL my overseas owners, for their loyalty, patience and understanding - your contributions have proved invaluable. 

Kind Regards

Niky Watt    :whoopie: 

Royal Hospitality Services (Pty) Ltd
Managing Agents of Sudwala Chalets Share Block LTD
Tel:-+27 (13) 733 3073
Fax:- +27 (13) 733 3644


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Niky,

I'm glad Sudwala made note of all your hard work and what you've done.  I know I appreciate you!

Congratulations!

J. Neri (owner)


----------



## ladycody (Mar 10, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## bigrick (Mar 11, 2007)

Fantastic for Sudwala and the owners here!  

Also, Niky, welcome to TUG!


----------



## DorotaG (Mar 11, 2007)

Wonderful news!!! Congratulations and thank you for all your hard work, Niky!!!


----------



## Gramma5 (Mar 11, 2007)

Another BIG THANK YOU Niky and to all at Sudwala who have worked so hard to improve the t/s!  Those of us that own there, are thankful for your efforts!

Sherry


----------



## Aldo (Mar 11, 2007)

Well done, Niky!

RCI will no longer see my deposits from Sudwala until they cease looting the Spacebank, and I've gotten a nice trade via DAE, but nonetheless I know this has been your goal for some time, so hearty congratulations are in order to not only you, but the entire staff at Sudwala.

Thank you.


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Mar 12, 2007)

*Niky*

Well Done Niky--Will this improve the Trade Power for Sudwala?? Also please contact me I think I owe some levies but I can't understand the statement.

Go Sudwala


----------



## bigrick (Mar 13, 2007)

atlanticwatergate said:


> Well Done Niky-- ... Also please contact me I think I owe some levies but I can't understand the statement.



I think you'll get a quicker response from Niky if you write her directly at rhs@yebo.co.za  .

She's only posted here once.  She's probably busy running the resort and may not see your post for a while.

She is very prompt in responding to emails.  Email her and see.


----------



## Niky (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank-you all you Tuggers for your kind words... makes us all feel really appreciated! 

As I am _really_ strapped for time (I wish there were more hours in a day), I do not often frequent the TUG board, so although I do go in from time to time, for a prompt responce, pls send any enquries relating to Sudwala to the following contact e.mails :-
rhs@yebo.co.za or niky@royalhservices.com and I will get back to you ASAP

Warm Regards - Niky
<keeping the SUDWALA fires burning>


----------



## gretel (Mar 14, 2007)

*Yahoo!*

Congratulations on achieving your hard-earned goal!

Thank you for your efforts.

Laura (A loyal owner)


----------



## philemer (Mar 14, 2007)

Gramma5 said:


> Do you think this will really affect it's trade value????



Probably not. Of more importance will be the demand of the week you deposit. I own at a UT resort that was 'standard' the first yr. I owned it, moved up to RID (now Silver C.) and then up to Gold C. and then all the way back to 'standard' the 4th yr.  What a roller coaster. Each of these yrs. I deposited a President's Week, #7, and they all traded the same, as far as I could tell. It was a great trader every year.

Phil


----------



## Laurie (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree with Phil - I don't think ratings have anything much to do with trade power, other than to reduce it by screening out the lower-"VEP" options. But Silver Crown shouldn't reduce it much, mostly I've seen that happen with the Gold Crown rating. Trade power in RCI is based on the demand for that location during the specific week/interval you have banked - probably historic demand (as opposed to current) for that specific week.

On the other hand if more people want to exchange into Sudwala based on its rating, and RCI computers document a noticeable increase in demand for the resort/area, that could increase trade power ultimately.  I think that's how it all works.


----------



## sfsailors (Mar 23, 2007)

Aldo said:


> The last Sudwala weeks I deposited with RCI in 2006 were assigned basically ZERO trading power by those jokers, despite those weeks being SA peak weeks.
> 
> .




I just trade my 2006 Sudwala week for a Thanksgiving week at Fairfield Grand Desert, Las Vegas. Not bad for a  $200 MF/yr  TS!


----------



## Flo (Mar 23, 2007)

Me too! I got a 2 bedroom unit. This was a trade with my August week. My Fevruary week will only pull a one bedroom unit. I saw definite differences between the trading power of these two different weeks recently.


----------



## sfsailors (Mar 26, 2007)

Flo said:


> Me too! I got a 2 bedroom unit. This was a trade with my August week. My Fevruary week will only pull a one bedroom unit. I saw definite differences between the trading power of these two different weeks recently.




How much difference in MF between Feb and Aug week. I own a Feb week. Thanks


----------



## Flo (Mar 26, 2007)

I pay both together and in advance, so I can bank them early, so it's hard to tell. I would "guestimate: the difference as about 100 Rand.


----------

